# Happy 32nd Birthday Rick!



## kamakiri (Jan 8, 2010)

Hope you have a good one!


----------



## ismart (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rick!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 8, 2010)

I already said it, but happy B-Day again.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rick!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 8, 2010)

happy birthday Rick


----------



## planetq (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rick!

32? Nice-


----------



## sbugir (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy B-day Rick.


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jan 8, 2010)

Have a good birthday Rick!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jan 9, 2010)

last but not least, but happy B day big guy.


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks all! Feel old. Seems like just yesterday I was hopping on my bicycle to go to the "mantis place." I spent a lot of time in places like that looking at the mantids as a child.


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 10, 2010)

Happy belated b-day. Wow, only 32? Somehow I pictured you older  In a good, wise way of course.


----------



## hierodula (Jan 10, 2010)

Feliz Cumpleanos! (happy b-day in spanish)


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> Happy belated b-day. Wow, only 32? Somehow I pictured you older  In a good, wise way of course.


Thanks? I feel 52 if that means anything.


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick said:


> Thanks? I feel 52 if that means anything.


 :lol: Perfect. And in my delusional mind, I feel 26!  And yes it was a compliment.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2010)

Happy belated B'day Rick. Hope you had a great one. I would love to be 32 again


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jan 11, 2010)

happy B-day Rick!


----------

